# Spare parts thread



## phunky_monkey

Hi guys,

Hope this is allowed? Anyways, with so many of us still wishing to enjoy our historic Anonimo's, and with parts going to presumably be an issue in the future (very near future it would seem...) I thought we could put together a thread to assist all of us in picking up bits and pieces to allow us to keep our babies fighting fit!

I just bought some of these screwbars, hopefully they're nice quality. Will update once they arrive: Tube Screw FOR Anonimo 42mm OR 43mm Watch | eBay

Anyone else have links ot seals, crowns, glass, stems etc? Anything Anonimo-specific is welcomed. :-!

Dane


----------



## whywatch9

Yeah, please share your sources! 
Thanks!!!


----------



## korneevy

Interesting about the screwbars...and if they are of decent quality and good fit, the price is not too bad! Will wait for your review and may be pick up a set for my Milli just in case.


----------



## primerak

Yes please update on the screwbars..


----------



## phunky_monkey

Shall do guys, will update once they arrive.

From memory these were $100+ from Anonimo, so much better value should they be of a good quality.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Hope those work Dane. 

I told the seller about description is wrong an he said one guy told him those Panerai screws works on Anonimo. 

Pls let us know !!

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## phunky_monkey

Yeah, definitely looks like the description has changed as it previously didn't specify that it only worked with 24mm lugs. Looks like these may not work with the 22mm range...


----------



## longstride

I love the idea of pooling rescourses, I'm chasing a full screw set for a Militare Chrono (fist edition) the dealer I bought the watch from back in 2004 doesnt have any spares, anyone know where I can scource these from?


----------



## jynl

I ordered them too for my Millemetri, the seller got back to me asking if the one I had in my watch were 1.60mm in diametre. I don't have the tools to be able to measure them, anyone knows if 1.60mm is the right size for Anonimo 42mm cases?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

I told the seller to make sure and he ask me to measure it doing it soon as get my tool

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## sea0bass

Any idea which dealer may still have stock for extra long Kodiak straps in black or XL rubber straps. Thanks.


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Well guys finally get together and pics here... as request of the ebay seller going to send same pics to him.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Good stuff Nelson, thanks mate :-!


----------



## torromoto

What about a measurement of the total length of the tube (including inserted screw)...



nelsondevicenci said:


> Well guys finally get together and pics here... as request of the ebay seller going to send same pics to him.
> 
> View attachment 1174607
> View attachment 1174608
> View attachment 1174609


----------



## jynl

I received the tubes advertised as fitting 42mm Anonimo cases on Ebay and they don't fit my Millemetri. The tubes diameter is too wide and the tube's length is too short.


----------



## jynl

torromoto said:


> What about a measurement of the total length of the tube (including inserted screw)...


+1, and are those measurements for tubes that fit 42mm cases?


----------



## phunky_monkey

Mine has yet to arrive yet, but I'll test my set once they do and update. Not holding high hopes though...dang.


----------



## fbackman

Really interesting thread, looking forward to see if anyone have had any success. Bumped into the e-Bay options myself, and seller answered back that it should fit my Anonimo with 22mm lug width. But after reading this thread, I am guessing that is not an option?


----------



## nelsondevicenci

I sent measures to the sellen on ebay also explain time ago that they dont fit anonimo. 

He told me someone told him that the panerai bars fit anonimo and is not true. 

After sending all thru ebay he never reply back.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## fbackman

That's too bad. I asked him myself and he asked again for measurements. Seems no point sending them to him if you have already done so...


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Tell him Nelson Devicenci sent all what he ask on ebay.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## ericfeuer

I just read about a Millimetri owner using these and he said they worked great!!

Panatime Replacement Spring Bars - Replace your Screws and Tubes .for Panerai 40mm


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Cool but not for me... looking at a black hole in my watch, I dont think so.

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## ericfeuer

apparently these have false screw heads on each end that give the appearance of screws in each hole...


----------



## fbackman

Thanks for the tip! They only have the false screw on one end, i believe. The other end is a regular pin. Might be worth trying, though.


----------



## primerak

Would love to see a pic of the fitted screws.



ericfeuer said:


> I just read about a Millimetri owner using these and he said they worked great!!
> 
> Panatime Replacement Spring Bars - Replace your Screws and Tubes .for Panerai 40mm


----------



## jynl

Got my second set of replacement tubes for Millemetri from the Ebay guy and...They still don't fit! Length is right, diameter of the tubes is right but screw heads on both ends are too big! 3rd time lucky?


----------



## Calicuz831

Anyone have a source for screw tube replacements. Would like original. Thanks for your help


----------



## tfinnan

Any updates?


-T


----------



## jynl

Still waiting for Version 3 of tubes with right screw heads size from ebay seller...


----------



## tfinnan

primerak said:


> Would love to see a pic of the fitted screws.


I ordered a set of these yesterday - I'll post something when they come in.

-T


----------



## tfinnan

...and, these were a no-go. The side with the faux screw is too large for the lug hole. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## phunky_monkey

Bugger...these screwbars are proving to be quite the nightmare to get a hold of. Quells the desire to change straps and risk losing one that's for sure...


----------



## tfinnan

Rhetorical question: How hard would it be to contract a batch from a third party? There are enough people in need...


-T


----------



## phunky_monkey

I was thinking the same thing. Surely not too hard to do?


----------



## tfinnan

It's a great idea, but I don't have a background in this sort of thing. Anyone? 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jynl

tfinnan said:


> ...and, these were a no-go. The side with the faux screw is too large for the lug hole. Back to the drawing board.


I can't believe he sold them to you knowing they don't fit!


----------



## tfinnan

jynl said:


> I can't believe he sold them to you knowing they don't fit!


Not their fault. It was a purchase from Panatime, suggested by someone further up the thread. If I really wanted to return the product I probably could.

I'll keep them on hand, as you never know what might be useful later on.

-T


----------



## tfinnan

FYI - These worked perfectly for my Sailor Diver.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171078886263&globalID=EBAY-US

Double check that they have the same size that they sent me - it didn't seem to be the best organized operation, but the screws and tubes worked flawlessly.

Hope this helps guys.

-T


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Pls pics

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan

-T


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Why one side the head is deeper into the case?

But works well.

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan

nelsondevicenci said:


> Why one side the head is deeper into the case?
> 
> But works well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


You're overanalyzing this...It must be a trick of the lighting or my legendarily bad photography.



They're both flush with the lug.

-T


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Just paying attention to details.

One head screw it's even in the case surface but the other one the head is under the case surface anyone can see this at naked eye.

But the important here it's if you are happy nothing else.

To me works fine.

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## tfinnan

nelsondevicenci said:


> Just paying attention to details.
> 
> One head screw it's even in the case surface but the other one the head is under the case surface anyone can see this at naked eye.
> 
> But the important here it's if you are happy nothing else.
> 
> To me works fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


I see what you mean. One of the screws wasn't tightened all the way (I took this photo immediately after I put them in). Anyhow, they are better than springbars and only cost $29. When fully tightened they are recessed approximately 1/32 of an inch from the outside of the lugs on both sides. If you don't want or need a set, don't pay attention to my post - I was just trying to be helpful.

BTW nelsondevicenci, according to WUS you can't accept PMs. I know this because I tried to shoot you a note several days ago when you were initially responding to my other thread about finding a replacement set of screws/tubes. Just figured that you might be unaware of this (and I'd want to know if it were me).

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## nelsondevicenci

Dont get me wrong man i like details thats it, for 29 bucks works fine.

Everyday i make room for messages but too many request.

I just delete messages now !

Sent from my iPhone 5S using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak

Thank you for update! I think only third party bars that fit so far. BTW how much did you pay in shipping which I guess is within the US? The shipping rates worldwide seems a bit odd. 


tfinnan said:


> -T


----------



## tfinnan

primerak said:


> Thank you for update! I think only third party bars that fit so far. BTW how much did you pay in shipping which I guess is within the US? The shipping rates worldwide seems a bit odd.


$7 shipping CONUS. Shipped from TX, USA.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## phunky_monkey

tfinnan said:


> FYI - These worked perfectly for my Sailor Diver.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=171078886263&globalID=EBAY-US
> 
> Double check that they have the same size that they sent me - it didn't seem to be the best organized operation, but the screws and tubes worked flawlessly.
> 
> Hope this helps guys.
> 
> -T


That's interesting, as I just tried the set I purchased off the same seller some time ago and the bars wouldn't even fit through the lug holes on my Pro GMT... I wonder if the specs on the listing have changed? My Ebay notifications say it's the same item that I previously purchased.

I'm not aware of any differences between the Pro springbars and any othe 'nimo, so I'm thinking the bar specs have changed.


----------



## tfinnan

phunky_monkey said:


> That's interesting, as I just tried the set I purchased off the same seller some time ago and the bars wouldn't even fit through the lug holes on my Pro GMT... I wonder if the specs on the listing have changed? My Ebay notifications say it's the same item that I previously purchased.
> 
> I'm not aware of any differences between the Pro springbars and any othe 'nimo, so I'm thinking the bar specs have changed.


I'd say that either the specs have changed or they have different sets that they send out. If you read the description carefully, it seems to say that the same screws/tubes work for 22 or 24mm lugs, which would definitely not be the case.

-T


----------



## phunky_monkey

I'd say so as it looks like a few people have experienced the same issue. might try and clarify with the seller as I quite like the fit of yours.


----------



## tfinnan

phunky_monkey said:


> I'd say so as it looks like a few people have experienced the same issue. might try and clarify with the seller as I quite like the fit of yours.


Shoot me a PM and I'll get you my eBay username. Maybe the seller can match my order (if indeed there are multiple options that aren't given in the listing).

-T


----------



## jynl

Seller just told me the correct ones won't be available before the end of the month!!?? I've ordered mine back in July received 2 different versions that didn't fit and am still waiting for the ones with correct size screw heads...I have an Anonimo Millemetri same case as Sailor Diver right?


----------



## phunky_monkey

tfinnan said:


> Shoot me a PM and I'll get you my eBay username. Maybe the seller can match my order (if indeed there are multiple options that aren't given in the listing).
> 
> -T


Shall do mate, thanks


----------



## Newton

Has anybody tried these?

Watch Band Parts Panerai Style Screw Bars


----------



## Newton

Newton said:


> Has anybody tried these?
> 
> Watch Band Parts Panerai Style Screw Bars


Never mind, I answered my own question on further examination of the specs. This is a pain !!! LOL


----------



## lorsban

Bought a couple of tubes and screws on Ebay for $36 each. I like them better than the OEM because the groove is deeper. 

What I'm looking for now are crown and stem alternatives. 

I wonder if stems are standard thread...if they are, I'll try looking for Chinese suppliers - ideally the same one's that supply replica anonimos. I'll obviously need to buy dozens or so for quality issues. 

Sheesh. The things we do for our beloved Nimos. Lol


----------



## lorsban

Or maybe we can tap these guys:

http://www.precisionmicromachining.com/


----------



## korneevy

lorsban said:


> Bought a couple of tubes and screws on Ebay for $36 each. I like them better than the OEM because the groove is deeper.
> 
> What I'm looking for now are crown and stem alternatives.
> 
> I wonder if stems are standard thread...if they are, I'll try looking for Chinese suppliers - ideally the same one's that supply replica anonimos. I'll obviously need to buy dozens or so for quality issues.
> 
> Sheesh. The things we do for our beloved Nimos. Lol


Do you have photos? I'd like to see if they are fitting well and the length and diameter are identical to eom?


----------



## timefleas

No picts necessary--they are identical in length and diameter--search the bay for Anonimo, and you will see the same screws (got two pair myself)--identical to OEM fit, though as noted, easier to use.


----------



## Futen

timefleas said:


> No picts necessary--they are identical in length and diameter--search the bay for Anonimo, and you will see the same screws (got two pair myself)--identical to OEM fit, though as noted, easier to use.


May I ask you a question regarding tubes and screws for the Anonimo Militare Automatico? Will this tube set fit my watch?

Tube Screw for Anonimo 42mm or 43mm Watch | eBay

The seller does not provide any measurements on his site. Naturally you will then reply "Ask the seller!", and I have done so. His reply was only "Try it", and would not confirm to me if the tube set fits or not. Here are the measurements of my OEM tube and screw:

Tube and screw total length: 28,6 mm
Tube length without screw: 27,8 mm
Tube diameter: 1,5 mm
Screw diameter: 1,9 mm 
Screw head width: 0,9 mm

Any feedback before I pull the trigger on the tube set from Ebay would be much appreciated.


----------



## tfinnan

This thread is a big part of why I got rid of my Anonimo. I LOVED the watch, but couldn't deal with the uncertainty regarding replacement parts. I spent months sourcing a replacement set of screws and tubes, and the bramd lost a lot of its luster at that point. To say nothing of the current direction (or lack thereof) of the company. 

I'd love to own another Historical Anonimo, but it'll never happen.


----------



## timefleas

I think those are the same, but just to be sure, this is the link for the ones I used, slightly different wording, but the same "tubes and screws" I think (yes, they do not communicate very well, shipping is slow, but in the end, they are identical in fit to the OEM):

Tube Screw for Anonimo Millimetri Polluce Bronze 2023 | eBay


----------



## Futen

timefleas said:


> I think those are the same, but just to be sure, this is the link for the ones I used, slightly different wording, but the same "tubes and screws" I think (yes, they do not communicate very well, shipping is slow, but in the end, they are identical in fit to the OEM):
> 
> Tube Screw for Anonimo Millimetri Polluce Bronze 2023 | eBay


Just a quick follow up then: Is the tube set for the Milli Polluce and the Militare Automatico I own the same? I have a 43 mm case with 22 mm lugs, and the peculiar crown lock mechanism of this series. Has anyone seen the bar used on the crown side for sale anywhere? I have not been able to track that down yet. It has a screw hole slightly off center on the bar and a tiny screw. I would love to have replacements for that as well, but no luck so far tracking a set down.

I'm a one month old Nimo owner, and I knew what I was getting into. I didn't pay much, otherwise this watch would newer have been bought at all. I do think it's a hassle in general having to spend a lot of time trying to track down parts.


----------



## lorsban

Just an update on my search for a suitable crown, tube and stem. I found some stems for my DDate which uses a 2836-2 movement. 

And there are a few 7mm crowns and tubes online as well. 

I will probably source a few and get back to you guys on how it goes. If I find a proper fitting replacement, I'll let you guys know.


----------



## ericfeuer

These discussions are far harder then being able to pick up a phone and call the brand to order a part...oh wait.....lol...


----------



## lorsban

ericfeuer said:


> These discussions are far harder then being able to pick up a phone and call the brand to order a part...oh wait.....lol...


Haha

Eventually tho, it will be that simple. It's just that we're still trying to figure out who to source specific parts from.

Anonimo is simply going from current to vintage. It's just weird how you can still buy brand new historic models and yet still need to treat the products as if they were vintage units that rely on alternative or refurbished parts.


----------



## aaamax

lorsban said:


> Haha
> 
> Eventually tho, it will be that simple. It's just that we're still trying to figure out who to source specific parts from.
> 
> Anonimo is simply going from current to vintage. It's just weird how you can still buy brand new historic models and yet still need to treat the products as if they were vintage units that rely on alternative or refurbished parts.


typical Italian company. Nothing should surprise us.


----------



## timefleas

Futen said:


> Just a quick follow up then: Is the tube set for the Milli Polluce and the Militare Automatico I own the same? I have a 43 mm case with 22 mm lugs, and the peculiar crown lock mechanism of this series. Has anyone seen the bar used on the crown side for sale anywhere? I have not been able to track that down yet. It has a screw hole slightly off center on the bar and a tiny screw. I would love to have replacements for that as well, but no luck so far tracking a set down.
> 
> I'm a one month old Nimo owner, and I knew what I was getting into. I didn't pay much, otherwise this watch would newer have been bought at all. I do think it's a hassle in general having to spend a lot of time trying to track down parts.


Sorry I missed this post--the Militare, in terms of lug screws, is possibly an entirely different beast altogether, and while I have owned a few, have long since gotten rid of them, and don't know for sure their compatibility in this regard--the screws above work for most "regular" Nimo cases that have 22mm lug widths, such as the Millemetri, the Polluce, the Sailor Diver, the Professionale and so forth.


----------



## Futen

timefleas said:


> Sorry I missed this post--the Militare, in terms of lug screws, is possibly an entirely different beast altogether, and while I have owned a few, have long since gotten rid of them, and don't know for sure their compatibility in this regard--the screws above work for most "regular" Nimo cases that have 22mm lug widths, such as the Millemetri, the Polluce, the Sailor Diver, the Professionale and so forth.


I ended with ordering tube and screw as well as the crown lock strap bar from Abouttime.com, a U.S company. USD 100 for the former, and USD 50 for the latter is way above Ebay substitute parts prices, but at least this company answers promptly and hopefully truthfully about the properties of these parts. The strap bar is not on Ebay either, to my knowledge. They also have the hinge screws and the horizontal tension spring screws for the crown lock, but the charge quite a hefty sum for them.

On a side note; Ordering custom straps for the Militare is also not straight forward due to the rather exotic design of the crown lock strap attachment. I have one semi professional strap maker making me one in Dublin tan, but the cut out for the crown block in the strap was quite off the specified measurements. He's having another go at it now, and hopefully it will work this time. The first attempt strap was easy to twist of the bar ends thus making the strap very unsafe to use.


----------



## lorsban

Futen said:


> I ended with ordering tube and screw as well as the crown lock strap bar from Abouttime.com, a U.S company. USD 100 for the former, and USD 50 for the latter is way above Ebay substitute parts prices, but at least this company answers promptly and hopefully truthfully about the properties of these parts. The strap bar is not on Ebay either, to my knowledge. They also have the hinge screws and the horizontal tension spring screws for the crown lock, but the charge quite a hefty sum for them.
> 
> On a side note; Ordering custom straps for the Militare is also not straight forward due to the rather exotic design of the crown lock strap attachment. I have one semi professional strap maker making me one in Dublin tan, but the cut out for the crown block in the strap was quite off the specified measurements. He's having another go at it now, and hopefully it will work this time. The first attempt strap was easy to twist of the bar ends thus making the strap very unsafe to use.


Abouttime is awesome. Very prompt and helpful. I recall a kind lady by the name of Holly Burns helping me source tubes and screws. They didn't have them but she asked her other contacts and was able to source a couple of sets for me.

Glad you got that sorted out.


----------



## ckhouse80

I do have some of these screw/parts for militare model....







Lugbar and screw set as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Futen

lorsban said:


> Abouttime is awesome. Very prompt and helpful. I recall a kind lady by the name of Holly Burns helping me source tubes and screws. They didn't have them but she asked her other contacts and was able to source a couple of sets for me.
> 
> Glad you got that sorted out.


Yes indeed. It was Holly Burns who handled my transaction as well. They were (so far) both polite and answered promptly. I got to say they have quite an extensive collection of Nimos on their web site. The prices were not encouraging an impulse buy though.


----------



## Futen

ckhouse80 said:


> I do have some of these screw/parts for militare model....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lugbar and screw set as well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very interesting! Are you selling? You can PM me, if you don't like to discuss trades in an open channel.


----------



## lorsban

Futen said:


> Yes indeed. It was Holly Burns who handled my transaction as well. They were (so far) both polite and answered promptly. I got to say they have quite an extensive collection of Nimos on their web site. The prices were not encouraging an impulse buy though.


Give them a call on what stocks they have. I'm sure Holly can give you a good deal since they're basically just trying to get rid of whatever is left in inventory.


----------



## primerak

Has Anyone tried the Panatime replacement bars on the Sailor Diver/Mille? Does it work?

Panatime Replacement Spring Bars - Replace your Screws and Tubes .for Panerai 40mm


----------



## lorsban

primerak said:


> Has Anyone tried the Panatime replacement bars on the Sailor Diver/Mille? Does it work?
> 
> Panatime Replacement Spring Bars - Replace your Screws and Tubes .for Panerai 40mm


I don't think those will work since Panerai uses a different screw setup.

Some people have tried using Seiko Fat springbars tho.

And you can find lug screws on Ebay. I got a couple recently.


----------



## timefleas

As lorsban said, the panerai-based replacement bars won't work--the side with the screw head is thicker and won't fit through the narrow opening on the Nimo. And, yes, why not just buy the screw sets available on the bay for $36--pretty much equal to or better than the OEM (slightly deeper slit for the screw driver than OEM)--I have one pair on one of my Pros right now, and I bought a couple of extra sets just in case (easy to lose one of the screw heads, and I had one watch where I couldn't unscrew them at all and they had to be cut out, so I could put on another strap...)


----------



## Gqsousa

I have an antique gruen watch and I'm wondering if anyone here knows where I can get it evaluated ??? I'll attach a photo with it...anyone ?


----------



## Gqsousa

Oops here is the photo.


----------



## lorsban

Gqsousa said:


> I have an antique gruen watch and I'm wondering if anyone here knows where I can get it evaluated ??? I'll attach a photo with it...anyone ?


Haha

You might not get much of a response on an Anonimo parts thread.

But you could try google for watch repair or www.chono24.com or ebay for price ideas.


----------



## Barn

Anyone have a resource for a case spring for a Seiko 6309-7040? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## lorsban

Barn said:


> Anyone have a resource for a case spring for a Seiko 6309-7040? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


Maybe check the Seiko section?


----------



## lorsban

Is there any way we can kind of petition for Stoll to buy all the remaining parts of Anonimo Firenze? 

New Anonimo says they have the inventory but something tells me it won't be too much fun dealing with those guys. Lol


----------



## seanuk

Anyone got any idea's for sources to get bracelet screws. Just saw a new thread on this posted. I have been after some. They do wear out. I miss my milli on a bracket.


----------



## lorsban

seanuk said:


> Anyone got any idea's for sources to get bracelet screws. Just saw a new thread on this posted. I have been after some. They do wear out. I miss my milli on a bracket.


Screws for bracelet links or lug screws to connect the bracelet to the watch?

Standard lug screws that need a regular flat screwdriver are available on Ebay for around $30 each.

Hex screws are available from Stoll or abouttime.com but very expensive.


----------



## timefleas

lorsban said:


> Screws for bracelet links or lug screws to connect the bracelet to the watch?
> 
> Standard lug screws that need a regular flat screwdriver are available on Ebay for around $30 each.
> 
> Hex screws are available from Stoll or abouttime.com but very expensive.


In the recent link that is being referred to, the OP there was looking for screws to attach an extra link onto the bracelet, not the lug end screws. I am thinking these link screws will be nearly impossible to find, but who knows?


----------



## lorsban

timefleas said:


> In the recent link that is being referred to, the OP there was looking for screws to attach an extra link onto the bracelet, not the lug end screws. I am thinking these link screws will be nearly impossible to find, but who knows?


Hmm...in that case I'll try to see if I have a spare. I remember I had one but that was a long while back.


----------

